
Thanks for breaking our connected homes, Amazon - voctor
https://medium.com/snips-ai/thanks-for-breaking-our-connected-homes-amazon-c820a8849021#.8whs3pttj
======
chao-
Why would anyone be passive-aggressively mad at Amazon for this?

Shouldn't we rag on the companies who built their infrastructure without any
failover plan?

